# Game warden citation



## auden80 (Jun 19, 2007)

So I got a citation by game warden today for not enough life jackets. I had ended up being one short when he pulled up next to us while out boating. Any idea how much that's gonna run or if I bring proof I bought an extra life jacket if that helps?


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

The cost of the ticket is completely up to the judge. A citation for not enough life jackets is one that they take pretty seriously!


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

x2


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

No matter how much the fine is it will pale miserably in the shadow of the knowledge that at least one poster here is perfect in every way and will be righteously indignant that you are not also.........:rotfl:

.


----------



## auden80 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah, I have the old academy 4 pack I bought about 10 years ago and never fish more than 2-3. Today I had 5 today and didn't even think about it until pulling off the dock and into a boat trap tpwd was running today


----------



## auden80 (Jun 19, 2007)

Course I should have know better, and suspect i make an easy target, being a boater with up to date tags and all and am more likely to pay any citation they would give so of course I would get stopped haha.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

ToddyTrout said:


> The cost of the ticket is completely up to the judge.


I kinda doubt that...Thinking it is probably just a standard fine...Call TPWD the week after next once they get you into the system & ask what your fine is...Mail in the check & be done with it...I have a life jacket I picked up in the Sabine marsh after Rita from the Player's III casino boat in my stall if you want it to cover your fifth man.


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Actually Blackjack, if he doesn't want to fight it that's exactly what he should do. But don't call TPWD, call the judges office and the judge will access the fine. The fine is normally about the same but it's different from one JP to the next. There can also be extenuating circumstances that the judge may take into account from both the officer and the violator.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just pay the ticket and move on, no big deal. Next time you will remember to count how many you need.


----------



## jack1 (Jul 18, 2012)

I got one at a lake. It was 135 . The warren told me it was up to the Judge. The fine from 125 to 500.


----------



## auden80 (Jun 19, 2007)

$500 is kinda crazy! I know I was in the wrong and intend to face the consequence but ****!....


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I had one a few years back it was 250 bucks.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

My fishing friend had one in TCD area and it was $300.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Holy carp! $300-$500 is crazy


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

It is sh-- but all it takes is one accident and you got a WHOLE lot more SH-- plus a possible fine and possible jail time not to discount the loss or injury of someone you know.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Ask the judge if you can take "defensive boating".

This was a joke, don't do it or your fine will be the max.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

jaime1982 said:


> Just pay the ticket and move on, no big deal. Next time you will remember to count how many you need.


YUP!


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

BATWING said:


> Holy carp! $300-$500 is crazy


Yeah. Sometimes you get a crazy judge or one who needs the money for whatever reason.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, Pay it and count this one up as a lesson learned.



ToddyTrout said:


> Actually Blackjack, if he doesn't want to fight it that's exactly what he should do. But don't call TPWD, call the judges office and the judge will access the fine. The fine is normally about the same but it's different from one JP to the next. There can also be extenuating circumstances that the judge may take into account from both the officer and the violator.


----------



## D'sBaystealth (Apr 10, 2013)

Find out where you have to report and go see the judge. Talk to the judge and tell him the truth that you were guilty of not having enough life jackets. 
Texas Parks and Wildlife don't play and they take the letter of the law as it is. 

Just mark this up as a reminder for you to have the required safety devices and when you are in the wrong you will be caught. 

Be honest with the judge and if you cannot afford to pay all of the fine ask for a payment plan.


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

Always check for life jackets, throw cushion, flares, fire extinguisher and whistle/horn. Bummer you got a fine. You made a mistake, got a ticket - pay and move on. We had an 8 year old on the boat one time and the warden thought the life jacket he was wearing "didn't fit snug enough". Got a verbal warning. At least we got stopped by a nice guy that day.


----------



## auden80 (Jun 19, 2007)

No sense in disputing one short is one short. Only person missing one was me. Don't have time to waste either.


----------



## Capp99 (Apr 25, 2015)

I got one last summer. $150.00 not bad at all.


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

I can see it being an honest mistake, but finding out you were one short during a routine game warden stop is a lot better than being in a situation where you desperately needed it and then realized you forgot that one extra life jacket. 
Just pay it and chock it up to expeirence. Make yourself a little checklists to run through every time before you leave.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Go buy one and bring the receipt to the judge and he may let you off with just court cost. This is what I did and it worked.


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Something to keep in mind that was stated above about being a snug fit-!!

the PVD on board have to fit the folks you have on board--you have 4 small and your guest each weight 225 wont work and vice versa--

last summer we were all asked to put them on -!!! got lucky they all did..I got a ticket three years ago me throwable PFD had a HOLE in it---it all depends on how the GW days is going !!


----------



## txhunter2506 (Jun 10, 2014)

warren might give a citation for a missing life jacket running traps and it would be an inconvenience but they are just doing there job and in some ways that is a good reminder that the next guy the catch could be a career poacher who will put away, loose his truck, etc.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

This is me when I see the GW


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

Everyone in my boat wears a pfd when the motor is running. Problem solved.

Not a safety nut. Just after spending my whole life(46yrs) around water and boats and witnessing/hearing about to many deaths from not wearing a life jacket it has just become habit.
Have lost several friends, acquaintances, and others over the years to boating and water accidents. More than I care to remember. Pfd's would have saved some of them.
Lost 3 in one day in a boating accident in the inter coastal years ago.
Two of the may have survived if they had been wearing a pfd.
Everyone gets lax and thinks it will never happen to them. Not just this but all types of things.
Anything can happen to anyone at anytime. My family has experienced that first hand unfortunately. 
Anyone under 13 must be wearing a pfd in Texas while on a vessel under 26ft.

Either way pretty easy to put on a pfd when the motor is running. Goes along way in the safety of everyone on board.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

SpeckReds said:


> Everyone in my boat wears a pfd when the motor is running. Problem solved.
> 
> Not a safety nut. Just after spending my whole life(46yrs) around water and boats and witnessing/hearing about to many deaths from not wearing a life jacket it has just become habit.
> Have lost several friends, acquaintances, and others over the years to boating and water accidents. More than I care to remember. Pfd's would have saved some of them.
> ...


I agree. Get one that fits well, is comfortable and wear it. We have 4 or 5 orange ones in the bow compartment, but we all have our own that we wear when the boat is underway.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I got one last summer when my son left his in the truck. He had it on when we loaded the boat up and moved to different area and re-launched. But, my son left it in the truck, so I put him in one of my spares. That actually shorted us one jacket and we got hit. The younger warden was a giant D-bag about it (they had a hot young blonde girl on the boat with them) and the older fellow was very nice. My son (11 years old) said, "But Sir, it's not my Daddy's fault, I left it in the truck". He told him, "Well maybe you'll remember it next time after he pays this!" The older fellow said we can talk to the judge and he will decide, but it is a $500 or so fine. He said to go buy a new life jacket, regardless of what it costs, and take the receipt to the judge and he will most likely make you pay court costs only. That is what I did and he was right. By the way, we were only 1/2 mile or so from the ramp and turning around when he got us. Wouldn't let us go back and get it.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

If you see a boat coming and they are wearing life vest its probably the GW.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Just for clarification, is it required for everyone in the boat to wear their PFD or do you just have to have enough on board for each person? I know kayaks have to have one on board but it's not required (although recommended) that you wear it. Looking to get a boat this summer and I'm just curious. Thanks


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

if its auto inflate you must have it on for it to count. adults do not have to wear them but you must have enough for each person. You also need to have either a throw cushion or a throw ring. Kids must wear life vest.


----------



## auden80 (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, just got back from Academy. I now have one more pfd than maximum occupants of my boat plus my throw. and now a second fire extinguisher and back up whistle.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

Just remember if your PDF has a single tiny tear in it they will not count it!!!!!!! one little bitty rip and it is worthless in their eyes.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

got stopped by tpwdvyesterday they wanted to see 3lifejackets one for each of us onboard, horn and fire extinguisher, when i pulle my flare pack out they said thta is only for coast guard. asked for my registration card which was on my kitchen tabel as i just renewed friday and i foegot to put it in boat, had my new sticker on the boat and they let me go with a verbal warning on that. was actually surprissex how nice ir went as all threee of us were fishing and all had an open first beer in front od us, no questions about licenses ordrinking at all.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Just chalk it up as a good lesson and go on. Count heads and LJ's next time before leaving the dock.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Just for clarification, is it required for everyone in the boat to wear their PFD or do you just have to have enough on board for each person? I know kayaks have to have one on board but it's not required (although recommended) that you wear it. Looking to get a boat this summer and I'm just curious. Thanks


I suggest you read up on the official rules/laws per the TP&W site rather than a forum. Not being a richard.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

jaime1982 said:


> I suggest you read up on the official rules/laws per the TP&W site rather than a forum. Not being a richard.


Fair enough.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I always carry extra 2 or 3 orange pfd on my boat. Its a must. Lesson learned and move on.


----------



## fishingmagnet (May 26, 2013)

What does the law says? Do you have to wear them at all time, or only during the ride. And does it has to be certain type or as long as it is a flotation device?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I wonder how much it is for no horn....


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

The best thing you can do from experience... When judge talks to you or ask you questions, be 100% honest with him and don't try to justify your case. Accept the fact that you were wrong and that you have learned your lesson. He will appreciate your honesty and possibly cut down on your fine... ( at least with me he did ) judge made it a point to tell me he appreciated my honesty and that was the only reason why he reduced my fine.. Hopefully you get the same judge!

Don't ask me how I know.....:headknock:headknock


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

I got one a few months ago when I had my parents on board....was $150 in Aransas county.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I got a warning for not having a throwable, kids had took it out and used it as a seat pad back in camp and we ran out to check a crab trap or something I don't remember. Dude was about to write me up until I asked what the heck am I gonna do with a throwable when we're both already wearing our life vests and have two more unused life vests under the bow? He thought about it for a minute and said OK just a warning.


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm surprised a 10 year old 4-pack from Academy (or anywhere) is still serviceable.


----------



## Smellin' Salt (Jun 28, 2011)

Mine was $200, and that was 2008 or so. And no, no buying one after the fact and getting out of it. 

According to the GW who issued mine, no/not enough PFD's is the one they take most seriously.


----------



## auden80 (Jun 19, 2007)

The fine came out to $160 and a waste of two hours just sitting there.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

auden80 said:


> The fine came out to $160 and a waste of two hours just sitting there.....


 Betcha you bought a few more life jackets since then...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Got one about 5 years ago. LJ had blown out of the boat on the ride down. Had no clue. Now I have them highly visible, velcro'd, and easily accessible. Hard to beetch about getting a ticket for not enough life jackets.


----------

